# 2HP B-Air Bear Power Pet Dryer / Dog Grooming BPD-1 anyone tired it?



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried this dryer?

Reviews on Amazon looks good but was wondering if it was a good dryer?

Amazon.com: 2HP B-Air Bear Power Pet Dryer / Dog Grooming BPD-1: Pet Supplies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I have one. It is REALLY loud. That doesn't bother Kodi, but it bothers ME! It's also so strong that I have a hard time controlling it. It's probably "operator error", as I'm certainly not a professional groomer, but he ends up looking like a puff ball when I use it. I've had it for about a year, and I think I've used it 3 times. I will admit it dries faster than a hand-held people dryer though.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry this reply is so late in coming. We purchased this and sent it back due to noise and lack of control. It is too much. When our breeder (Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy) heard that we bought it, she warned me it was too much air and would using it would result in problems. She recommended Master Equipment Flash Dry CS2400 (2000 watts) from Pet Edge for $231 (includes shipping) More expensive that the $100 one you are considering but, for us, with 2 dogs, the better dryer was really worth it. We are very happy with the dryer, stand (with wheels) and arm for directing air. The whole thing is well-made and with variable speed, heat, and direction you get the control you need. We did try a people dryer but we were not successful in using what we had.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have one and don't like it because of the same reasons. I still use it on Zoey just to get the under coat dried fast. Maybe only five minuets and it scares her and hurts my ears. Then I switch to my human dryer that has a cool heat. I would like that one but the air doesn't come out very fast. All in all if you are not showing I would just get a really good human dryer that has some good blow power and cool heat and an attachment third arm. I sometimes have heat coming from two sides but I cant here because I keep blowing fuses. If you really want to spend extra and have a good dog dryer look up the CC Kool pup one with variable speeds and cool air. I have herd it's quiet. I like it because it seems small and one could travel with it.
www.showdogstore.com/KoolPupDryers


----------

